# probleme bibliotheque itunes



## edgard_chef (13 Mai 2008)

bonjour je suis pas specialiste sur itunes et j'ai un petit probleme !!
j'ai encodé un album en MP3 et quand je le met sur itunes il affiche autant d'album qu'il y a de piste sur le CD !!
c'est a dire mon album a 15 pistes et moi sur itunes je me retrouve avec 15 fois le meme album mais avec une seule chanson dedans 
1er album piste 1
2eme album piste 2
ainsi de suite !!
voila comment je dois faire merci


----------



## whereismymind (14 Mai 2008)

Renseigne le nom de l'album et ça devrait aller.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

vérifie aussi le champ "artistes de l'album", cette "erreur" est souvent abordée sur le forum


----------



## whereismymind (14 Mai 2008)

Je sais même pas pourquoi ce champ existe :mouais:


----------

